

From a college student: Facebook 2.0? - mindfulbee

I kind of posted this topic before, but I just wanted to see what other people thought about facebook.<p>As a college student, I don't really enjoy using facebook as much as I first did.
Also, I've asked around and many of my peers are starting to the same. We are all become spectator's in facebook. I think there is a way to revolutionize this problem. What do you think?<p>-CC
======
tikna
The thing that annoys me most about FB is its built to keep people engaged and
spend too much time on it. Its interface and updates are kinda built around
being "addicted". Why can't they provide it in simpler way, to keep people
connected and let them do the things which matter more.

What if google built the FB? (oh yeah, they tried that with Orkut, but I guess
it lost the game because of interface). Mark Zuckerberg talk about social
graph all the time, but I don't think anyone on facebook have a true graph.

People will project themselves the way they want to on FB. Funny, Clever, Kind
whatever they want to. Its more of a marketing tool for me. Kinda personal
branding tool.

------
Wadsworth
I really can't imagine facebook in 10 years. By then, there will be a whole
generation that has gone from grade school through college using facebook.
Part of growing up is leaving things behind and god knows that facebook
desperately wants to keep you coming back day after day.

I swear that people are going to look back at Facebook and make a lot of
comparisons to AOL's rise and fall.

